# Just wanted to Introduce myself



## ccfan213 (Jun 21, 2004)

HI, 
My name is Matt, i live in NJ and ive been doin sound for a few years in my school, camp and just around town. I have been reading the posts here on Controlbooth.com for a couple of months, and they have helped me alot and taught me many new things. Just sayin hello to evereone.


----------



## Pocado (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey, sound person, me 2!! You forgot to add "work" to your poll. Cuz that's what I do. Gotta earn money.

Pocado

Welcome!


----------



## zac850 (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome,
It seems like we're getting a bunch of people from the NJ area. Im just north of you, in Southern NY.

Hum, for the poll, it depends if theres a show coming up or not. If a show is coming up, then I spend every waking minuet I have in the theater, if theres no show coming up, im on the web, or talking about the old shows....


----------

